# How to change a kindle fire wallpaper.



## the thinker

Okay, so this is like my first post here, so yeah. 
Its gonna be about how you can change your kindle fire's wallpaper. 
It's SUPER easy, trust me. If it wasn't I totally wouldn't have been able to do it. 
Okay so you simply download this app called "My Kindle Wallpaper" so no rooting required! 
And there you go! Done! All you gotta do is choose the picture. 
The link for this app is:
http://kindlecooltricks.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/change-kindle-fire-wallpaper-without-rooting/

P.S- You probably know this already but before you download the apk file you must do this:
Settings --> Device----> Allow installation of applications. 
Hope it helped any problems, let me know.


----------

